
Show HN: Alphazero chess re-analysis - CYHSM
https://github.com/CYHSM/chess-surprise-analysis#update-on-alpha-zero
======
CYHSM
I wrote a simple library for finding surprising moves and wanted to re-analyse
one of AlphaZero's games against Stockfish.

Just tell me if you want to see more games analysed like that.

------
Aditya_Garg
Can you explain the heatmap in more detail? Im not following when you say
Stockfish believed it had an advantageous position at move 19.

